# Build a kiln from scratch!



## Kevin (Nov 3, 2012)

I have built five kilns in 7 years, some from "plans" and some built from scratch. In the end they are all the same if they dry wood with minimal defects. But the _building_ of them and the _operating_ of them, and the potential _hazards_ inherent in their weaknesses can set them apart from others. 

Do you operate a kiln? If so, show your design and help everyone else learn how to _Build a kiln from scratch! ._


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Nov 3, 2012)

I have been cutting a lot of natural edge bowl blanks and needed a way to kill those pesky PPB (powder post beetles). 
So I turned a black plastic garbage can into a solar convection kiln. I drilled several holes at the base of the can and then about twice as many around the top rim. Then I stacked in the blanks and put the lid on and set it in the sun for about 6 to 8 hours a day.
The sun builds heat and draws air in the bottom holes and right out the top. 
I left the blanks in the can for around a month and they have been bug free.
[attachment=13103]
[attachment=13104]

Trip to the BORG = $10
Garbage can= $15
Dry and bug free turning blanks= priceless!
Tom


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2012)

Sure Tom show us your bug kiln.


----------

